

Apple's new multitouch patent - KeithMajhor
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20073461-264/apples-new-multitouch-patent-faq/

======
KeithMajhor
Snippet from the article:

"It covers the basic user interface concept of moving touch-screen content
with multitouch gestures--not just one particular way to programmatically
recognize one particular gesture for this purpose, but any or all ways to do
so," Mueller said. "This patent describes the solution at such a high level
that it effectively lays an exclusive claim to the problem itself, and any
solutions to it."

------
aorshan
So wouldn't Apple essentially be able to sue any smart phone company with
this?

